# Trying to trace Arab breeder Scotland (El Khaishan)



## p87 (10 March 2013)

Hi there, 

Have just joined so I can post this! Have found bloodlines for my horse (very exciting!) but unfortunately there are no photos for his mum and dad! 

This is his dads side http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/khartum2 
and his mums side http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/nadejnia

Would like to add him on to the site but I can't do it without paying for a subscription 

His breeder is a lady called Elaine Duffy from Darvel, Ayrshire, does anyone have any tips on how to find her? I'd be interested to know if she has any photos of his parents and whether she still breeds Arabs! 

Thank you
Pamela


----------



## Burmilla (10 March 2013)

Hello! Welcome - lovely lines your horse has Well done! Post this on Arabian Lines - the members there are extremely knowledgable and have elephant memories. Looking forward to pics pleas!


----------



## Archangel (10 March 2013)

I think Allbreed is wrong and your horse's grandsire should be Dakshah which is why the trail goes cold there.
Here is a video - the first horse is Khartum (Dahkshah/Winja al Dama).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPNfOstKCXI

Def post on Arabianlines someone will have Elaine's contact details (think she was/is Elaine Brown)


----------



## Archangel (10 March 2013)

Also, looking at Nadejna's breeding I bet you have a bit of sparkle there.  Here is a link to a story about Mammona that you might find interesting http://www.lilletall.com/pedigree/id47.htm


----------



## p87 (10 March 2013)

Thank you so much everyone, I really didn't expect any replies!! 



Burmilla said:



			Hello! Welcome - lovely lines your horse has Well done! Post this on Arabian Lines - the members there are extremely knowledgable and have elephant memories. Looking forward to pics pleas!
		
Click to expand...

I have just had a google and will put a post on there, thank you! And if I can work out how to post photos I'd be happy to clog up the thread with photos of him haha 



RebelRebel said:



			I think Allbreed is wrong and your horse's grandsire should be Dakshah which is why the trail goes cold there.
Here is a video - the first horse is Khartum (Dahkshah/Winja al Dama).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPNfOstKCXI

Def post on Arabianlines someone will have Elaine's contact details (think she was/is Elaine Brown)
		
Click to expand...

Do you think there has just been a spelling mistake and it should read Dakshah rather than Daksham? Or have they got the grandsire completely wrong? Thank you so much for that video, amazing to think that's my ponios dad 



RebelRebel said:



			Also, looking at Nadejna's breeding I bet you have a bit of sparkle there.  Here is a link to a story about Mammona that you might find interesting http://www.lilletall.com/pedigree/id47.htm

Click to expand...

That's amazing, what an interesting story! How on earth do you find things like that?! Haha


----------



## FairyLights (10 March 2013)

You could try finding the breeder via the phone directory or census.
If the sire is Dakshah then he stood with the Woodwards at Blackpool.


----------



## p87 (10 March 2013)

Horsesforever1 said:



			If the sire is Dakshah then he stood with the Woodwards at Blackpool.
		
Click to expand...

I don't even know what that means haha!


----------



## p87 (10 March 2013)

Seeing if this works... 

http://s1307.beta.photobucket.com/u...82374892751_1438103708_n_zps634fd045.jpg.html


----------



## p87 (10 March 2013)

Don't know how to make the photos appear here, but feel free to flick through the photos on the link! And PLEASE excuse my riding in the (bad quality) photo  of me on him, have only ridden a handful of times since I had my son nearly 3 years ago!


----------



## p87 (10 March 2013)

This was him when he was around 2 or 3, he had a dorsal stripe and everything, now he is mostly grey but with some brown flecks through him 

http://s1307.beta.photobucket.com/u...101885419845704_454709_n_zps79897c62.jpg.html


----------



## FairyLights (10 March 2013)

p87 said:



			I don't even know what that means haha! 

Click to expand...

it means Mr and Mrs and Ian Woodward stood Dakshah at stud. They may be able to tell you more http://www.hightorarabianstud.co.uk/#/stallions/4539877203
scroll down to bottom for a photo of Dakhsah. They may have bred the sire of your horse and may be able to provide you with info..


----------



## p87 (10 March 2013)

Horsesforever1 said:



			it means Mr and Mrs and Ian Woodward stood Dakshah at stud. They may be able to tell you more http://www.hightorarabianstud.co.uk/#/stallions/4539877203
scroll down to bottom for a photo of Dakhsah. They may have bred the sire of your horse and may be able to provide you with info..
		
Click to expand...

Ah I see, I know nothing about breeding and all these fancy terms  Dakshah is stunning, can really see Khaishan in him! Thank you so much, I can't believe I didn't expect to get any replies and now have all this new, exciting information on him!


----------



## paulineh (10 March 2013)

Here is your boys pedigree 

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/ind...EL+KHAISHAN&g=5&cellpadding=0&small_font=1&l=

Khartum was bred by Mr &Mrs and Ian Westwood

Nadejnia was bred by Mr & Mrs T Hudson from Humberside


----------



## p87 (11 March 2013)

paulineh said:



			Here is your boys pedigree 

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/ind...EL+KHAISHAN&g=5&cellpadding=0&small_font=1&l=

Khartum was bred by Mr &Mrs and Ian Westwood

Nadejnia was bred by Mr & Mrs T Hudson from Humberside
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I'm sure I searched for him but couldn't find anything! 

His mums, dams, sire Abhullah was World Champion Stallion in 1981 

http://www.eurocarauto.it/LINEA EGIZIANA RUSSA.htm

This is Abhullah's sire, Patron http://www.ahdb.info/details.php?searched=Patron 1966

Who is by Aswan http://www.ahdb.info/details.php?searched=Aswan whose sire was the 'sire of the century' 

So down his mums line are lots of champion stallions, and of course Mammona, who was the Polish national treasure! Can't seem to find much on his dads line though! 

I find this all very interesting!


----------



## p87 (14 March 2013)

I posted on Arabian lines and someone who knows his breeder Elaine showed her my post. She can't get her PM to work so the lady who spotted the post has sent me her phone numbers, she is really keen to speak to me! Can't believe how quickly I found her, thank you all so much for all your help!


----------

